# Nhà máy viettex nhận gia công may, sản xuất thời trang trọn gói toàn quốc



## nhamayviettex (14/11/19)

Nhận SX các đơn hàng may mặc chất lượng kỹ thuật cao giá rẻ nhất thị trường.
Nhận may gia công và sản xuất trọn gói FOB các đơn hàng may mặc: Áo thun, áo phông, sơ mi, polo, bộ đồ thu đông, bộ đồ thể thao, cotton... nam nữ, trẻ em các loại.

*



*

NHÀ MÁY MAY GIA CÔNG VIETTEX - Xưởng may gia công thời trang uy tín tại Hà Nội. Nhận may gia công thời trang nam, nữ, trẻ em các loại.

CHÚNG TÔI HIỂU NHỮNG KHÓ KHĂN CỦA BẠN

Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong ngành may mặc, chúng tôi hiểu những áp lực và khó khăn của việc kinh doanh thời trang giữa môi trường cạnh tranh như hiện nay. Vấn đề tìm kiếm nguồn hàng, tìm xưởng may, xưởng gia công thời trang cũng như việc giảm chi phí tối ưu nhất luôn là bài toán khó của nhiều nhãn hàng, doanh nghiệp.

Với lợi thế là đơn vị thiết kế, gia công và sản xuất thời trang xuất khẩu với những định hướng khác biệt: đặt tiêu chuẩn chất lượng sản phẩm lên hàng đầu, với chi phí đảm bảo cạnh tranh nhất. Sau gần chục năm hoạt động, NHÀ MÁY VIETTEX đã trở thành một thương hiệu may gia công tin cậy và uy tín cung cấp nguồn hàng chất lượng cho các thương hiệu, shop thời trang lớn trong và ngoài nước.

NHÀ MÁY MAY GIA CÔNG VIETTEX - ĐỐI TÁC GIA CÔNG MAY MẶC UY TÍN HÀNG ĐẦU TRONG GIỚI DỆT MAY VIỆT NAM

1. Đáp ứng đầy đủ các tiêu chuẩn may
Mỗi sản phẩm đều trải qua quá trình kiểm tra nghiêm ngặt nhằm đảm bảo các tiêu chuẩn về: đường may, mũi may, chi tiết...

2. Hệ thống máy móc hiện đại
Hệ thống máy móc hiện đại từ khâu lên dập, cắt hàng, lên chuyền may... với đội ngũ may tay nghề cao có thể đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu về tiến độ.

3. Dịch vụ hỗ trợ tiện lợi, tiết kiệm
Có thể gia công may mặc toàn bộ từ A tới Z một cách tiện lợi nhất và tiết kiệm chi phí nhất cho khách hàng từ ra mẫu, cắt mẫu và hoàn thiện sản phẩm theo yêu cầu giúp hỗ trợ quý khách hàng tiết kiệm chi phí tối đa. Đặc biệt có nguồn cung cấp vải chất lượng đa dạng.

CÁC SẢN PHẨM NHẬN MAY GIA CÔNG

- Quần áo thời trang nam: Áo thun, sơ mi, đồ tập, đồ thể thao, áo ba lỗ, quần lót nam...
- Quần áo thời trang nữ: áo thun, áo sơ mi, đồ tập, đồ thể thao, bộ mặc nhà, bộ thu đông, short, chân váy, legging, áo ngực, quần lót, váy đầm thời trang, thời trang công sở...
- Quần áo thời trang trẻ em: quần áo trẻ em, quần lót, quần đùi trẻ em














=> LIÊN HỆ HOTLINE 0915923393 ĐỂ ĐƯỢC TƯ VẤN BÁO GIÁ <=

TẠI SAO CHỌN VIETTEX LÀ ĐỐI TÁC MAY GIA CÔNG CHO BẠN ?

Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong ngành may mặc, hệ thống máy móc hiện đại với đội ngũ thợ may kỹ thuật giỏi. Và hơn hết là nguồn cung cấp vải, đặt dệt tận gốc. Viettex đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu về may mặc cho quý khách hàng từ khâu phụ liệu.

- Nhà may tại vùng quê, tận dụng nguồn nhân công nên giá thành sản xuất rẻ.
- Viettex vốn là đơn vị cung cấp vải lớn nhất tại Việt Nam với nguồn vải đa dạng, chất lượng, giá tốt và cập nhật mới liên tục. Bạn sẽ tiết kiệm được khá nhiều công sức và chi phí khi tìm nguồn nhập vải.
- Hệ thống dây chuyền may hiện đại với hơn 200 công nhân tay nghề cao luôn đảm bảo chất lượng thành phẩm.
- Bạn sẽ có được một đối tác kinh doanh lâu dài đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của bạn từ nguồn vải, thiết kế mẫu và sản xuất theo yêu cầu.
- Được tư vấn tận tình từ A-Z nhờ sự am hiểu và gần chục năm kinh nghiệm THIẾT KẾ - SẢN XUẤT – PHÂN PHỐI SỈ LẺ sản phẩm thời trang. Nhất là những khách hàng mới bắt đầu kinh doanh và xây dựng thương hiệu.
- Năng lực sản xuất lên tới vài trăm ngàn sản phẩm hàng tháng.
- Nhận gia công kể cả với số lượng ít hay số lượng nhiều.
- Chính sách đại lý, đối tác hấp dẫn.

Với phương châm “Đôi bên có lợi, cùng nhau phát triển”, Viettex luôn chú trọng vấn đề hàng đầu đó là UY TÍN – CHẤT LƯỢNG để giữ chân khách hàng. Kèm với đó là những lợi ích về giá, chính sách hỗ trợ và quyền lợi khi là đối tác VIP, hợp tác lâu dài đầy hấp dẫn.

Viettex hân hạnh được hợp tác với các nhãn hàng, doanh nghiệp, với các shop, cửa hàng trên toàn quốc !

=> LIÊN HỆ NGAY ĐỂ ĐƯỢC GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI NHẤT Hotline: 0915923393

Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
CÔNG TY TNHH DỆT MAY VIETTEX
•    Địa chỉ: Ngõ 70 Nguyễn Hoàng, Mỹ Đình 2, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
•    Email: nhamayviettex@gmail.com
•    Điện thoại: 0915923393
•    Website: nhamayviettex.vn


----------

